# Alignment in South Florida



## Invisiblewar (2 mo ago)

So my brother and I got this car from my father when he passed a few years ago, I've slowly been trying to work on a few things here and there and finally got the coilovers (maverick man) installed about 3 months ago. My brother said that the car isn't normal when it comes to alignments and needs a special type of machine to properly align. Is there any shop in South Florida (More preferably Miami) that can do this? My brother said he is going to find it but he just had a kid and Im kind of just taking this into my own hands because I dont want to wait anymore.

Also, is there anywhere that I can get the suspension looked at to make sure the coilovers were installed correctly? I am 99% sure I did them right but I always like someone going behind me and checking (Never can be too safe). 

It's an 06' cyclone grey (I think) 6spd. Really want to get it out on the road again. It sat in front of my parents house for a while since my father was sick and for a while longer just soaking up the sun. I finally got the thing and brought it over to my place and put new tints on and a sun cover for the front window. I replaced a ton of pieces on the dash already due to the sun making some of the plastic brittle. I found that out the hard way while trying to install a sony XV100 and every piece of plastic basically dissolving as soon as I touched it.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Anyone who does alignments can do it. I would try Firestone.


----------



## Invisiblewar (2 mo ago)

armyadarkness said:


> Anyone who does alignments can do it. I would try Firestone.


Ah I was under the impression that the car needed a special tool for alignment.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

If it does, Im unaware of it. However, alignment shops are pretty good at having what they need.






Wheel Alignment for 2006 Pontiac GTO | Firestone Complete Auto Care


Regular wheel alignments for your 2006 Pontiac GTO can help extend the life of your tires. Learn about wheel alignment at Firestone Complete Auto Care.




vehicle.firestonecompleteautocare.com


----------

